# Ayuda con asunto de pilas



## maxmax (May 31, 2005)

Tengo un receptor de radio que funciona en principio con un paquete de 8 pilas de 1,5 voltios, dando un total de 12V. He querido sustituir esas 8 pilas por una sola que me de esos 12V, concretamente el modelo 23A de Kodak. Sin embargo, el receptor no parece funcionar y el piloto se ilumina mas tenue a pesar de estarle dando los mismos 12V. Agradeceria mucho si alguien pudiera decirme algo al respecto, porque la verdad es que no tengo idea ni experiencia alguna en electricidad/electronica. Puede tener que ver con ohmnios o amperios?? Gracias de antemano!

Un saludo!

Max


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 31, 2005)

Si tienes el voltaje correcto, la cuestión se reduce a que la corriente que necesita tu receptor es mayor a de la que puede entregar la pila de 12 voltios, es por eso que si definitivamente quieres dejar una sola pila de 12 voltios, debes conseguir una que tenga una mayor capacidad de corriente ( ósea mas amperios ).


----------



## maxmax (May 31, 2005)

Muchisimas gracias Li-ion... algo asi me temia porque el aparato en cuestion tambien podia funcionar con un transformador que marcaba 12V 300 mA, asi que supongo que tendre que buscar una pila de esas de uso "industrial" que entregue 12V y un tenga amperaje aproximado a 300, no?

Muchas gracias y un saludo!

max


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 31, 2005)

Si dices que con un transformador de 12v a 300mA funcionaba bien, entonces debes buscar una pila que por lo menos tenga 300 miliamperios.

*Tip:* El amperaje es lo mismo que la corriente y se mide en amperios.


----------



## maxmax (May 31, 2005)

Siento dar el coñazo pero si fueras tan amable... me surge una ultima duda: como veo que lo tengo mal para encontrar una pila de 12V que me de 300 mah o mas, ¿si pongo un tipico portapilas de 2 pilas cargado con dos pilas de 6V - 170mah cada una... ademas de sumarse el voltaje tambien se sumaran los amperios? es decir, ¿equivaldra a 12V 340mah?

Muchas gracias por la paciencia y un saludo!

max


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2005)

Las pilas de igual valor en paralelo, tienen el mismo voltaje y sus corrientes se suman.

Ej. 1 pila de 1.5 voltios de 100mA de capacidad en paralelo con una de 1.5 voltios de 200 mA tendrán un voltaje total de 1.5 voltios y una capacidad total de corriente de 300mA.

Las pilas en serie tienen una capacidad de corriente igual a la pila de menor capacidad y sus voltajes se suman.

Ej 1 pila de 1.5 voltios de 100mA de capacidad en serie con una de 1.5 voltios de 200 mA tendrán un voltaje total de 3 voltios y una capacidad total de corriente de 100mA

Aunque esto no es del todo real debido a que hay que tener en cuenta las impedancias de cada pila, a grosso modo te da una idea de lo que pasa con ambas topologías (serie y paralelo).


----------



## celular34k (Jun 18, 2005)

Bueno Li-Ion aprovecho primero para presentarme y especialmente para felicitarte por todo este esfuerzo enorme y tan valioso, seguidamente aprovecho y te pregunto (en el futuro espero aprender mucho de usted-ten paciencia) hace tiempo quiero saber cuales son los valores dea amperaje o crriente de circuitos como el casero, el industrial, el TRC de monitores etc cuales son las medidas mas comunes 

Nuevamente felicitaciones,


----------



## alfadat (Jul 9, 2007)

Aprovechando el tema, que pasa si se coloca la pila en "paralelo" con el transformador", seriviria en el caso de que se cortara la corriente (transformador se quedara out), ? seguiria funcionando con la pila ?  Se produce algun daño en la pila o transformador de momento que estan en paralelo ?

La idea es tener un sistema de respaldo ante cortes de energia.

Basta con colocar la pila en paralelo ?


----------

